# lightweight mufflers?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

hey guys. what are the lightest weight mufflers that would fit on our cars? i would like to shed the 40 lbs. with simply deleting the stock ones, but that will just be too loud and obnoxious and ricer for my taste. thanks.


----------



## ESKIPLS2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you looked at Car Chemistry inserts? Jeg's sells them.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks dude. i dont know anything about these things. do you? i will call jeg's and see what they say about them. it would be a great solution if they work well.


----------



## ESKIPLS2 (Dec 7, 2005)

No. I do not know anything about them. I seen them in Jeg's catalog and thought they would be lightweight, fit in a tail pipe as small as small as 2.5" and also tunable with the supplied restrictors. I am fine with my '05 exhaust note for now. I will look closer at Car Chemistry if my noise tolerance changes.


----------

